# [Recruiting/OOC] Looking for Interested Parties to Bring the Metal to Eberron



## Logos7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Und Hello Everyone, My Name is Jurgen and I am here to give a game today, little girls.

okay not really, but I am looking for a handful (4-6) interested players for a fast paced, Eberron game. 

I'm looking for roughly a post a weekday. The Game will be Eberron DnD 3.5 with a few houserules. 

But What I really want, as Jurgen knows, is to bring the metal to Eberron and consequently i need a group of players that share the vision. I want Over the Top, Blood Thumping, Power Chord Using Players and Characters. That said I'm also looking to keep it core for the most part, I don't think cheese is metal so much, so please lets talk quality and not quantities.

Stats: 4d6 (rearrange as you please) 
Races: SRD and ECS races are fine, Half Orcs gain Improved Inititive, +4 Intimidate, and 1 Natural Armor. Hobgoblins are being offered as is with no level adjustment. Anything else needs approval, if its metal its much more likely to be approved. No Subraces.
Classes: SRD+Artificer  
Feats: SRD+ECS. 
Starting Level 1

Extra House Rules
Max x3 Starting Hp + Con mod (once) 16 con fighter starts with 33 hp  8 con wizard starts with 11
All Pc's gain bonus armour = 1/2 level minimum 1. This counts as an armour bonus. 
The *Multible* Skills of Craft, Profession, Knowledge, Perform are now a single skill. You can have only have Knowledge 9 not Knowledge:Who cares 9 and Knowledge: Things i should have known anyway 9

Game play is starting somewhere in Khorvaire, I was thinking either the demon wastes, Lhazaar, The Shadow Marches or Talenta. if you have an alternate suggestion please make it. 

As for character back grounds, You all having, dodged the war having much more awesome things to do, have instead joined the way finders guild, and all find yourself perusing a similar goal. You all respect each other's abilities, and don't want to bring the wrath of the guild down upon your head. They don't smile upon upon pk's.  the goal will depend upon location selected or suggested. The Year is 999, (1 year ahead of the setting book), in a slightly more august and reserved Khorvaire, as the recession that has been put off for almost a hundred years finally hits with the reduction in spending after the war. Maybe adventuring is the only way....


----------



## serow (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like a rocking game! Thinking of a Hobgoblin something...

EDIT: HOLY. 20, 17, 12, 11, 17, 16.
I'm assuming 4d6 meant just that. If it's 4d6b3, I'll reroll.


----------



## bedford (Apr 14, 2008)

How about a half ogre? I would like to play one if you would allow it.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2008)

The Half-Orc sounds pretty cool... barbarian? I'll put something together


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2008)

What could be more metal than a warforged?

I have this hankering for a mad scientist warforged artificer...

MWAH!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Goliaths allowed?


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kewl, I'm am glad for the enthusiastic responce. 

so now I have 5 interested parties, which is more than enough, I'm willing to guarantie each of you a spot in the game +1 more (the next poster) who shows interest. 

BUT. 

we gotta get threw character creation first, so please post any questions and feel free to riff off each other's ideas. (i'm not telling you to necessarily make something for a party, but listen AND COMMENT on each other's characters) 

So to the Half Ogre, and the Goliath. No. 

May i offer an alterative, The Neandrathal from Frostburn. 

Its a big primitive brute built to be a smasher, without the level adjustment or monster levels, powerful build or large size that makes me wince at these guys. 

Now About Alignment: 

If everyone could describe their alignment in terms of heavy metal it would be A. Helpful B. Rad. A band or a genre would be fine. I would imagine that the law-chaos aspect would be reflected somewhat in speed vs thrash metal and the good vs evil aspect as power vs Doom/Black/Death metal, but really make a choice (Genre or band or genre and band) and be prepared with a little explanation. 

You know like my fighter is industrial metal because he makes his own armour, I like that .

of course this seems to screw the paladin slightly, Detect Evil can either be dropped entirely (with simular spells, ) or one of two things

The metal alignment could replace the spells. circle of proection against death metal, detect power metal that kind of things, they would be slightly more useless because its much more of a taste thing than the alignment thing (as if alignment was all that useful or not prone to argument to begin with. 

otherwise we can introduce detect sin, detect sin detects bad action that happened recently. A murder or rape or something like that might last as a miasma of sin in a person's mind for months, whereas the smaller sins like white lies or stealing for the needy literally dissipate as it forms. Of course I wouldn't be opposed to something like detect lies either, I think they all make sense for the paladin. (its probably a moot issue, but its good to talk about) 

now on to yon charcters

Mad Scientist Warforged Artificer: Good Start, now is he tragic like Dr. Frankenstein or possessed like Reed Richards working on the hyper cube. Either works. 

Half Orc Barbarian, Love it (Hey look guys someone's playing a half orc and i only had to throw 3 or 4 feats at it)

Hobgoblin= kewl,

Goliath and Half Ogre; Keep Working!


----------



## serow (Apr 14, 2008)

I got these for stats... 
20, 17, 17, 16, 12, 11.
4d6. Is that correct? Or did you mean 4d6b3?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2008)

Hee!

I'll have to come back to alignment when I've looked up some of the bands/songs and seen what classification they are. My mental image of him is like something out of one of those long, creepy, stop-motion metal videos they used to make with surreal industrial imagery...

Personalitywise, he's not tragic. He's got a sort of manic glee that manifests even in inappropriate situations...especially under inappropriate situations. It bobs on the surface of his psyche like ice floes atop a river that flows at unthinkable speeds. Ideas keep bubbling up, bouncing around and colliding, then being forced back down...but the course of the river never changes. It always rushes towards his ultimate goal; creating another warforged person.

Not just turning knobs on a Forge though. Actually building one and making it work.

Corollaries to that include: upgrading himself, upgrading -other- people (ideally with their permission), building non-warforged constructs.


----------



## bedford (Apr 14, 2008)

hm. I was looking for some way to play a grappler but without large size or powerfull build  i don't think it would be a good character. would you allow the jotunbrud feat combined with neanderthal race? it would make a good base for a big wrestler kind of character. next level would be fighter to get improved grapple and unarmed strike.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2008)

If someone's going the powerful build type, then I will assume the combat tactician role, using maneuvers and such.  How does everyone feel about the spiked chain wielding fighter?  I have used it before, and it can be harsh at times to the DM.  Any thoughts?

EDIT - How about a spiked chain wielding Hobgoblin???  It would work, darkvision comes in handy!  I figure it could be a brother/cousin of the other Hobgoblin.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2008)

STR 20, DEX 13, CON 17, INT 16, WIS 13, CHA 15


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2008)

Surely he means roll 4d6 and drop the lowbie.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 14, 2008)

nope people are doing it right ,4d6 as is, rearrange as you please. 

I'm not a big fan of grappling, its a pain in the ass to adjusticate and tends to either be a great big I win, or a great big I loose . Post Jotenbund and i'll consider it, would you consider a alternative method of figuring it out. ( something more cinematic perhaps)  

as for the artificer the phrase Nu-metal for alignment pops to mind, a little bit of come to daddy from Aphex Twin and some Korn and other Nuish type things. 

(not saying aphex twin is totally metal, but i think the come to daddy release (pappy mix i think) is,)

As for the world, any suggestions for Places. I'm gonna riff a bit for some thoughts and you can tell me what you guys think. 

Fighting the death knights and god aspirations of a millennial lich, in the dark woods of northern Karnnath. 

Dealing with the Serpent Gods and Lost Shrines in the moon maddened moors of the Shadow Marches. 

Trapped between two savage barbarian bands in the Demon Wastes. The Dark, a savage monsterous clan of demonspawn and hag brethern and the light, highminded orc savages dedicated to ensuring that the sins of the demon wastes never leave it, including you. 

Dealing with the Technological becoming god of mad warforged cultist in the middle of Talenta while dealing with the aggressive canible halflings and their dinosaur mounts.

A Vikingesque saga in the frigid far north , and the epic journey within. 

The Pirate Journey's of Lhazaar and the sunken city of the lost god, the nameless one. 

if you got something you would like to see , throw it out there. I think between the stats, the hp's and the armour we should be able to get a preetty metal feel, (Ie big and powerful). I was thinking about doing something more unique with action points , but until I get a better idea of what I'll leave it at that.

edit: 

its looking like Jotunbrud is cheese, the only reason I can think you want it is for maxing your grapple and trip checks and getting reach. This doesn't solve my main problem with grappling, its A> unwieldy subsystem [ this is offset somewhat by the fact its a pbp] B> is either a instant win or lose, if your grappling the tarrasque your gonna loose, if your grappling halfling wizards your gonna win. Its great as long as you are not maxed out and the opponents aren't but as soon as one happens, the other has to, which means your teammates get more time in the gizard. 

That's the veto for Jotunbrud. 

Logos


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2008)

Can you roll some stats for me?  Not sure if I would do it right.  4d6, as is, rearrange as necessary.  Jotunbrud is cheese, as I have used it before.  Neanderthal is also nice, but I think with a Hobgoblin, I might be able to come up with something nice.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2008)

. .


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's Three sets of stats for anyone who wants them (first come first serve, please post with the stats to claim them)

18, 17, 15, 11, 5, 9

6, 9, 11, 13, 19, 21

12, 16, 20, 15, 15, 17


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll take 

12, 16, 20, 15, 15, 17

if it's still up.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2008)

I got them rolled on Invisible Castle, had to edit the Stat Rolls to remove the option to take highest three.  Here are the stats as rolled:
15, 20, 17, 6, 13, 15

So, what roles are already taken?  

I see:
Half Orc Barbarian 
Mad Scientist Warforged Artificer

Others have ideas, but nothing solid.

I would go with a Hobgoblin Fighter, possibly Spiked Chain wielder, yet I want to get the DM's opinion on Spiked Chain use, as it can easily get broken.  I would like to get an oversized Spiked Chain though, Large sized, if that's ok.  Yeah, penalty to hit, but worth it.  It would still only be 10 feet of reach, but better damage (2d6 vs 2d4)

Then adding a few tactical feats, Combat Reflexes, Spiked Weapon Proficiency.  Then going with Powerful Charge and Power Attack, along with some Dodge, Endurance, Diehard, etc...

how's that sound?  As for location to start in, I don't mind any of them, as they all sound pretty good.  I would vote for somewhere where the artificer can use his skills, as being out in the middle of nowhere all the time might prevent him from constructing things and such.  Just an observation.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm gonna stick with my guns on this one, lets not get into the complication of oversized undersized sidewaysized weapontry. If you want extra damage (you talking +2 damage (on average) for -2 to hit,) use power attack if your concerned about damage, weapon specialization or magical enchantments if your worried about damage. 

As for the artificier, I think they more or less get full use out of the class with the regular infusion and speed creation of magic items, not to mention down time crafting will make this a moot point until much higher levels. I rather want to avoid delaying the adventure so the artificer can scribe 16 scrolls. ( I know eventually its kind of inevitable, but no need to go out of the way to start the game like that  )

If you really want artificer friendly go after the dread technogod, (which i might add is in the middle of no where, Talenta plains)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll weigh in for a spot with Base the shifter (beasthide) monk for the "Blink Tank" slot in the party.

stats (17, 12, 22, 15, 13, 11)

His alignment would fall into the LN category, which I would have to say would put him firmly in the Dragonforce camp akin to "through the fire and the flame" due to it's divinely complex, yet crystal clear guitar duels and inteligible lirics. Its speed is mirrored by the blinding 24 dex of Base. He's the shirtless drummer that nobody can stop as he's just hacking away with his sticks, oblivious to everyone else around him.

Base is the lanky, longhaired, twitchy sophisticant of the group. Never able to sit still or keep quiet for too long as he even tends to vibrate in his sleep. This blur tends to help him out of the endless scrapes his mouth gets his ass into. A favorite saying used to describe the shifter is "That kid could wear out a juggernaut." 

Str 15
Dex 24
Con 12 (14 while shifted)
Int 11
Wis 17
Cha 9

Beasthide Elite

HP 24

AC 21 (25)

How many feats are we getting? I know a human fighter1 can get 3 but WS is a lvl 4 feat.

Can we take a flaw (Unearthed Arcana) to get an extra feat?


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 15, 2008)

sounds good to begin with vertexx

and it should be one feat to start with + Race or Class feats. If by WS you mean weapon specilization yes it is a level 4 feat, But i don't get your point? Your probably looking at the amount of pain your gonna be in for feats, but with your class supplying you with what you need you should be fine. 

No Flaws or Traits from Unearthed Arcana. If everyone is like we need more feats to be the metal I'll consider some freebies, but flaws just annoy me, lets add a minor mechanical annoyance and i'll give you a free feat. So totally only balanced on paper

So far it looks like 
Shifter Monk
Half Orc Barbarian 
Warforged Artificer?

the rest is preety vague, a couple of hobbo's of no particular class i think? Keep me informed.


----------



## serow (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm thinking of a hobgoblin kineticist. *Zaeg Zazill* shall be his name. Who's _really_ into blasting.
_*Because making things burn in four different colours is my kinda music!*_

And also because I've never played one before.

In terms of party dynamics... the party should expect Zaeg to be a warmage, not a batman. Zaeg handles problems through firepower. If that's not enough... then we need bigger guns. In power selection terms, expect him to know almost every kind of major psionic blasting there is in the SRD. There's going to be much redundancy in his power selection, but it goes heavily with the theme. He doesn't have one gun for every situation, he has _every gun plus another six more_ for every situation.

This "Dealing with the Serpent Gods and Lost Shrines in the moon maddened moors of the Shadow Marches." sounds good. Zaeg enjoys blowing things up without much concern for collateral.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2008)

Mew...

I apologize for this, but I think I'll have to withdraw after all...

Seems like a cool game though. Hope y'all have fun!


----------



## bedford (Apr 15, 2008)

A Vikingesque saga in the frigid far north , and the epic journey within. sounds like a very good idea to me. 

jotunbrud would be good for grappling and image but would not provide reach. Still the idea was a big giantlike character. seems like like an ordinary orc or neanderthal would be my ony choices then..


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 15, 2008)

More or less, You decide the image, and you already know my problems with grappling. 

sorry to see a player drop,  Can I get a Role Call, Please a little, I am here and plan on playing....

just so i know if i should be opening recruiting again. 

also so far it seems to be a vote for viking saga, or serpent gods in the shadow marches? any comments extra suggestions, something you would like to see. I'm open to suggestions. 

That said I would like to start the IC thread soonish, So please start stating your characters and completing them. in terms of back story there are a few things that you need to do. 

A> Address the last war, You know how WWI and II are still being influential in our media and history (and if you disagree with that you are wrong;-). Imagine if World War II had dragged on for 100 years instead of 6, and had truly been a world war (ie fighting on the Americas). Imagine how much more influential it would be. 

It might just be appropriate to say : I dodged the draft or I dodged to colonialist trying to make us fight their war (for orks and hobbo's especially) but we need a sentence addressing that. 

If you served in an army Gain the Feet, Veteran of X (Thrane, Cyre, Breland, Karnnath, Aundair) +3 Hp and +2 to Knowledge, +2 Profession Checks. 

If you served in a irregular army, such as fought for Eldeen Reach, Talenta, or Darguun/Daask independence gain the Feat, Freedom Fighter of X, gain +2 to hide, +2 to Survival +2 Knowledge

B> Address the mourning, the mourning was the entire and utter destruction of Cyre, that ended the war. No one knows what caused it , or who did but speculation, and the effect of 1/4 of the population, economy, and grandeur of the old empire being destroy affected everyone. 

if you are Cyran (from Cyre) gain the feat, Blooded: +2 Initiative +2 Spot


And another House Rule (something i run with enough that i forgot to mention). Its not a biggie so don't worry, to make those skill points go farther , I have collapsed the *Multiple* skills into a simple single skill. Craft, Knowledge, Perform, and Profession are each a single skill. 6 ranks in craft lets you craft whatever you want, Knowledge know whatever you want, etc. Presumably for the story you pick things that you are good at. It may not make a huge amount of sense for the magic phobe to use his knowledge about magic the whole time, but you never know. I'm gonna edit this into first post. 

Anyway, Get Kicking. I want some character links soon if you can.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, so for the serving in army selection, is there an alternative bonus for those that did NOT serve in an army or freedom fighter group?  Just had to ask, as otherwise, we would ALL have served at some time.  But I would like the option of actively dodging an army, due to it's codes and guidelines, as I see this Hobgoblin as an outsider with a conscience.  He would have had problems, being sent to utterly destroy a small village and such, with no regard for the life that it snuffed out.  

So, what are your thoughts?

My guy, as I see him:

Hobgoblin Fighter
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Spiked Chain, and possibly Combat Reflexes for those AoO's

He would like to stick to medium armor, for the mobility.

He would either have been in a Freedom Fighter's army, for the more lenient orders, or not have taken part in an army as a draft dodger.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Mew...
> 
> I apologize for this, but I think I'll have to withdraw after all...
> 
> Seems like a cool game though. Hope y'all have fun!



Can I take the vakant slot?

Can I use feats or sub levels from races of eberron?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm still kicking around... I'm trying to think about the army idea. I still need to figure out how my half-orc barbarian would fit in. I was thinking he'd be from Argonnessen, have a draconic feel...dragon totem feat and the dragon rage one after. I'll put something together.

As for album that would reflect his attitude. Probably Thrash-metal -> 1986 - Metallica - Master of Puppets.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes you may use the vacant slot, however read make sure to read the first post, no races of eberron. 

and no their is not a alternative feat for the army bits, I'm giving the feat in return for having a leveragable past. (particularly in the case of Cyre, which is part of the reason it gets the bonus feat) . In return for being a part of something that i have more control over (the layout of the cyrish grand army for example) you get a bonus. 

If you want to be the outsider, that is perfectly fine. The freebie feats aren't exactly gonna blow anyone away (oh no toughness, the feat no one would take anyway). 

As for the Game, I'm begining to jive with the idea of Viking Invaders, so plan characters according (alot of pillaging, burning, running away to the longboats and looking for someplace else to do the same, boats mean water which may end up with people swimming plan accordingly)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2008)

hmmm.....the barbarian is perfect for this ....


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 16, 2008)

Base is the lanky, longhaired, twitchy sophisticant of the group. Never able to sit still or keep quiet for too long as he even tends to vibrate in his sleep. This blur tends to help him out of the endless scrapes his mouth gets his ass into. A favorite saying used to describe the shifter is "That kid could wear out a juggernaut."

[sblock=Base]Name: Base
Class: monk 1	
Race: Shifter
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: LN
Deity:  

Str: 15 +2	XP: 0
Dex: 24 +7	BAB: +0	HP: 28 (24+1, +3 from toughness)
Con: 12 +1 (14)	Grapple: +0	
Int: 11 +0	Speed: 30'	Stat Increases: 0
Wis: 17 +3	Init: +9		Spell Save: 0
Cha:  9 +-1	ACP: 5		Spell Fail: 0

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Wis	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+1	0	+7	+3	+0	+0/4	+0	21/25
Touch:	20	Flatfooted: 14/18

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+3 (4)	+2	+1	--
Ref:	+9	+2	+7	--
Will:	+5	+2	+3	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Fist	  		+2	1d6+2	20/x2      --
Nunckaku		+2	1d6+2	20/x2 	 -- 
Kama	    		+2	1d5+2	20/x2 	 --
Notes: 

Languages: Common, orc

Abilities: 
Shifting: 1/day 6 rounds
Stunning fist: 1/day

Shifter Traits:
+2 dex, -2 int, -2 cha
Medium: As Medium creatures, shifters have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Shifter base land speed is 30 feet. 
Lowlight Vision
Skill bonus: +2 knowledge, +2 profession
Beasthide: +2 con, +2 Natural AC

Feats:  Beasthide Elite, Veteran of Cyre/Toughness (B), Blooded (B), Improved Unarmed Strike (B) 

Skill Points: 16	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Stat	Misc
Balance		+9	0	+7	+2
Climb	  	+3	0	+1	+2
Profession	+6	1	+3	+2
Jump		+4	0	+2	+2
Knowledge 	+4	1	+1	+2
Search		+2	1	+1	--
Spot		+5	0	+3	+2
Listen        	+3	0	+3	--
Tumble		+11	4	+7	--
Swim		+4	2	+2	--
Hide		+8	1	+7	--
Move silently	+8	1	+7	--
Sense Motive	+4	1	+3	--
Perform	(Drums)	+3	4	-1	--

Gear: 120g			cost	weight
Drums				5	3
Arctic Boots of Stomping		600g	2
Waterskin			1g	4
Monks outfit			1g	4
Rope hemp 50 ft			1g	10
Trail rations X4			2g	4

Total Weight:38lb	Money: 6gp 20sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	38	76	115	230	575

Age: 19
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180
Eyes: Grey
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale[/sblock][sblock=History]Marching out of the Mournlands to the beat of his own drum, Base had his training beaten into him literally at an early age, and even that could never stop his mouth or his feet. The Cyran army was on the decline after the cataclysm and warring factions within the ranks made the prospect of any kind of future bleak, so he set out to find his fortune alone but soon. Being found by the wayfinder’s association before too long, the appearance of a unified front from the organization sounded like heaven. After being alone on the road for quite a while he had gotten bored of talking to himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2008)

Talenta halfling druid.

I search for an approciate song


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 16, 2008)

I want everyone to make sure they work the Wayfinder Foundation into their backstory (its part of both the explanation and down time mechanic)

Brief Blurb for anyone not familure: 

Founded by Lord Boroman Ir 'Dayne to fund exploration, expand knowledge, and finance research into historical, anthoplogical and geography. The Warfinder Foundation is a collection of like minded indivudals who all quest for the same thing, exploration and expansion of their respective fields. Ruled by the Wayfinder Conclave, each year many new members are given 'Canidate' status which upon successful completion of a suitable bit of work, field work in argosen or Xendrick, expeditions to the far north or under the earth and sea, they are given full member status, althought it is still technically some years before they can expect to be funded. Full members may vote on any motion the Conclave passes, and all the results are by simple majority.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 16, 2008)

IC Thread up,  Here 

No Skill Checks/ Fighting/ Class Abilities inside in the guild hall. Its a gentlemen's club and they won't have that sort of nonsense. Just good for talking and parting mostly. 

Everyone begins as Junior members of the Way finder's Foundation. Missions such as Wulfgars are increadibly dangerous, but more than a few have returned with more wealth than you could ever make on your own. If you survive not only are you well paid, but also well respected. 

Logos


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry, I'm out of it. I rolled my most abysmal stats ever.
4d6=10, 4d6=4, 4d6=16, 4d6=17, 4d6=12, 4d6=16

There is no stat I can accept a 4 (ould have played a 6). Physical, and the guy is dead in the first encounter. And I have no talent to roleplay a charisma or intelligence of 4   
I would give up the 17 for a 8: (8, 10, 10, 12, 16, 16)

Perhaps next time.


----------



## serow (Apr 16, 2008)

Will get the character sheet up in a few days, it's the busy period now for me...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm out of it. I rolled my most abysmal stats ever.
> 4d6=10, 4d6=4, 4d6=16, 4d6=17, 4d6=12, 4d6=16
> 
> Perhaps next time.





I'm sure the DM would rather have you as a player than lose you over a stat roll. Maybe he'd let you re-roll or add a d6 to that roll? 4 is pretty awful...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2008)

Also, the DM rolled some dice rolls that have not been taken.  Perhaps you could take one of those slots?  I have a 6 on my guy, not sure where to put it though... tough call.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2008)

Trogdar - Hobgoblin Fighter (Speed Metal persona, as he's more in tune with quick actions and multiple attacks when possible)

Str 20
Dex 17+2 Racial=19
Con 15 +2 Racial=17
Int 13
Wis 15
Cha 6

HP 33

Wearing a Deep Purple tunic, this hobgoblin is always at the ready, looking for an excuse to bring his weapon out and ready.  His favored style is that of speed, looking to bring his blades to a blur, confusing his enemies.  But, that takes time and practice, both of ...

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Two Bladed Sword
Two Weapon Fighting* Fighter Bonus Feat

At his side, and almost always on hand, Trogdar has become accustomed to using a Two Bladed Sword; finely edged and well cared for.  There rests a smaller ribbon, deep purple as well, tied to the hilt of the exotic weapon.

BAB: +1

Melee Attack:
Two Bladed Sword Single Attack, +6
Two Bladed Sword Double Attack, +4/+4

Armored in well worn (insert armor type here), Trogdar likes to stay light on his feet, and not weighed down by all the obvious armor of Full Plate and such.  He prefers his mobility.

When the news of a war spread throughout the lands, his tribe had quickly become on alert.  Eventually, by his own generation, the war was something that had always been, and would last far past his own days.  It was a small regiment that he had initially joined up with, at first.  They were not on the front ranks, but had various missions that dealt with the enemy none the less.  It was during one of these missions that they ran head long into the enemy, and fought bravely.  

Unfortunately, the real army came along to aid them, yet their strict guidelines and no regards for honor quickly swayed Trogdar to decide from that day on, he would not enlist into the formal army, and would simply deal with the Freedom Fighters for now.  Having decided to dodge the colonial army, Trogdar went his own way, now finding his place in the Wayfinder's Guild, and ready to use his skills to te best of his knowledge.

Freedom Fighter of X, gain +2 to hide, +2 to Survival +2 Knowledge

How are you doing beginning equipment?  Max gold at first level, or average?


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll be handling all of the begining equipment except for one piece of less than 1k  that each of you may choose. 

ie mage hand, duel masterworked double sword , etc.  its up to you.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 16, 2008)

As for the stat, if you don't happen to role play a charisma penalty that's fine with me. if a single low stat is sinking your ship , we'll i'm gonna have to wave goodbye from shore.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, so I would spend 700gp on the MasterWork Two Bladed Sword.  Sounds good to me!  Did I cover all aspects of what you wanted to see in a character?  I hope it answered all of the points you wanted them to cover, and I have to ask, are you creating a Rogue's Gallery section in the appropriate place so that we can post our characters?

Such as:  http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2008)

Logos7 said:
			
		

> As for the stat, if you don't happen to role play a charisma penalty that's fine with me. if a single low stat is sinking your ship , we'll i'm gonna have to wave goodbye from shore.



My concept was an dinosaur riding halfling druid.
Making cha my dumbstat would kill my handle animal ans wild empathy checks. With a str of 4 I couldn't wear amor. My best bed would be Dex 6 and a hide armor.

Str=8, Dex=6, Con=16, Int=12, Wis=17, Cha=16

Riding his fastieth animal companion
(or can I buy a clawfoot, Would be more metal. In that case, I take a medium viper as AC.)
Feat
1 Mounted Combat

Really waiting for wildshape  

Band: Manowar (Flight of the Spirit Horse)

If this character isn't metal enough, I can make a half-orc druidic avenger with Int 8 and Cha 2. _Filthy Orc will smash puny civil man!_


----------



## bedford (Apr 16, 2008)

I will make a greatclub wielding neanderthal barbarian.

4d6=15, 4d6=20, 4d6=23, 4d6=14, 4d6=16, 4d6=11


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vigarr 
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian 1  	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 1
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc*
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Argonnessen
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG

[B]Str:[/B] 22 +6	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 39 (12x3+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 17 +3 	[B]Grapple:[/B] +7	
[B]Int:[/B] 11 +0 	[B]Speed:[/B] 40'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]0
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +5 	[B]Init:[/B] +7	        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0 	[B]ACP:[/B] -X		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+X	+X	+3	+0	+1	+0	XX
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	+2	+3	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+0	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	------
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Illiteracy (2 skill points to learn to read)
Rage
Fast Movement (already included)
+2 strength / -2 intelligence / -2 charisma (already included)
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)


[B]Feats: [/B] 
Dragon Totem - Silver (Resist Cold 5)  (1st)
Improved Initiative (Bonus - Half-Orc)
Freedom Fighter of Darguun (Bonus - Background)


[B]Code:
                           Skill     Ability             Misc. 
Skill Name 	          Modifier   Modifier   Ranks    Modifier
     
Climb* 			     +9        +6        3   
Hide*			     +4		+2        0      +2 (Bonus)
Intimidate	             +7		+0	  3      +4 (Bonus)
Jump*		             +11	+6	  1	 +4 (speed 40ft.)
Listen			     +5		+2	  3
Survival		     +6         +2        2	 +2 (Bonus)
Swim**                       +10        +6        4        

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Healing Belt [MIC110]	750gp	 1lb
+2 on Heal Checks, 3 charge/day: 1 charge heals 2d8, 2 charges heal 3d8, 3 charges heal 4d8
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb
XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	173	346	520	1040	2600
```

*Appearance:* Vigarr stands tall and proud, being 6'7" causes most of those who see him to be forced to look up at him. He keeps his black hair short and keeps long sideburns. Vigarr has a scar running from above his right eye to his cheek bone, which is an angry red colour in contrast to his olive skin tone. Vigarr keeps trophys of creatures/enemies that he feels were worthy, honouring them and the glorious battle that they embarked on. His appearance leans mroe towards his mother's orcish side than his father's human.

*Personality:* Vigarr lives for adventure, almost an adrenaline junkie. He feels that living is enjoying the thrill of battle and feeling the exhilirating rush that can only be felt when your life is truly in danger. He's aggressive and impulsive, rarely thinking about the consequences of his actions or asking more than the minimum questions before embarking on a journey.

*Background:* Vigarr's a Seren barbarian who was charged with protecting Argonnessen from interlopers. His father was the lead warrior in their tribe of goodly warriors, who worshipped the silver dragons of the region. Knowing that strength was the determining factor in the tribe, Vigarr's father made the decision to mate with an orc female to add some of the great strength to his son. It worked and Vigarr was one of the strongest males the tribe has ever produced, but on top of that he was tough, fast, and wise, all the making of a great leader. His first steps to this were leading patrols around the island to keep greedy adventurers from attempting to plunder the treasures of the dragons of Argonnessen. One patrol his longboat ran into a storm and ended up way, way off course and crashed near Darguun. Having no way to return the small group of survivors end up running into a group of hobgoblin warriors, creatures that they've never seen before. After some discussion the two groups realized they could help each other out. They were a group of Darguun freedom fighters and saw the great strength of these barbarian warriors and wanted to use them to help their cause in return for helping the barbarians get home. Vigarr still hasn't earned enough to go home as it is such a treacherous journey no regular vessel makes the trip.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 16, 2008)

Logos7 said:
			
		

> I'll be handling all of the begining equipment except for one piece of less than 1k  that each of you may choose.



Is that including 1000 or only 999?


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 17, 2008)

Things are looking preetty good,  and yes one item of 999 gp or less

As for the druid, I would really suggest dumping charisma, you have 1 minor ability that functions off it , and it is d20+druid level +charisma. Needless to say you level will quickly outstrip your -4 from charisma, if your worried about it animal empathy is available. 

I think its metal enough, but for the mounts , remember long boat, long stretches of water. You didn't see too many viking cavaliers for a reason. (not saying no, but just warning). 

other than that is looking good.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 17, 2008)

Trying to choose between a CLW wand that the healer type can use on me and the boots of stomping (srd psionic items). Maybe I could get the boots (600gp) and put the rest of the money toward a party healing wand. Thinking about how Base is gonna look in a viking type campaign, leaning towards the the long, downswept horned helm,  the arctic boots and bracers (fur trimmed), brownish leather breeches and the big thick belt. Maybe some blood trailing from his fists as he stands on top of a rock sticking out of the snow, while he glowers down at a defeated foe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

Logos7 said:
			
		

> Things are looking preetty good,  and yes one item of 999 gp or less
> 
> As for the druid, I would really suggest dumping charisma, you have 1 minor ability that functions off it , and it is d20+druid level +charisma. Needless to say you level will quickly outstrip your -4 from charisma, if your worried about it animal empathy is available.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't count an animal companion as a _minor ability_. You have to make handle animal checks to control your companion. You are right, wild shape is mostly negliable.
For mounts: I'm small and my mount is medium sized. Probably smaller than a half-orc. Don't think cavalier, but Master-Blaster from Mad Max


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

I know I was thinking of the Stomping Boots.... the half-orc barbarian using his great strength to knock over the weaker creatures with sounds waves...

I've updated Vigarr a bit. Still need to add some more details to back ground, but it's tax season and its really busy, but I should get it up today.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 17, 2008)

I was thinking of the stomping boots in keeping with my "drummer" theme


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Boots of Stomping are fine, and also remember there's gonna be a healer at the begining, (The Padre). Between camping out, heal checks, and such you should be good for the begining. (again not stopping anyone, but I think its about as metal as chicken salad.)

As for the animal companion, you also get an automatic +4 to those checks (Link). Again Charisma is a fine dump stat , so is dex with the wildshaping, but dex is attached to ride so you may want to think of that. I would say the wildshapping>>>>animal companion. Animal companion in the best of times doesn't keep up to the high levels. Needless to say I won't be calling for many handle animal checks unless you know your crossing a rickety brdige over a vulcano you know when its appropiate. 

The other characters are looking fine, You can all start posting, IC. It being the guild meeting, no skills/checks/feats/spells/etc are allowed. Its just talking, and it seems like most of you have a grasp of your character concept. so go sign up for the longboats.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2008)

So, would it be advisable to go for something magical or such, like the Boots of Stomping, rather than a MW weapon?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

Logos7 said:
			
		

> Between camping out, heal checks, and such you should be good for the begining. (again not stopping anyone, but I think its about as metal as chicken salad.)




I gave Vigarr a Belt of Healing... my thoughts were that it would let him keep the show going without having to take a break and continue the high-tempo hard-living life he leads. If you don't think it'll fit though I'll go with a Masterwork Cold Iron Greataxe.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2008)

Ah, COLDIRON!  I knew I forgot something...  So, Cold Iron Double Bladed Sword, normal Pice 100gp, Cold Iron bumps it up to 200gp, Masterwork for both ends, another 600, total of 800gp.  Correct?

Or would the math be Masterwork weapon cost of 100gp for item, then 300gp a side, totaling 700gp, THEN doubling full cost to 1400gp for MW Cold Iron Weapon?  Let me know, as going in against demons, it would help...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2008)

My take is the first one... As cold iron doubles the cost of a "normal item" then the masterwork quality is something additional, but that's my thoughts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

Logos7 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> As for the animal companion, you also get an automatic +4 to those checks (Link). Again Charisma is a fine dump stat , so is dex with the wildshaping, but dex is attached to ride so you may want to think of that. I would say the wildshapping>>>>animal companion. Animal companion in the best of times doesn't keep up to the high levels. _Needless to say I won't be calling for many handle animal checks unless you know your crossing a rickety brdige over a vulcano you know when its appropiate. _
> ...



I will take your word in this. Expect the full character tomorrow at the latest.
Str=8, Dex=18, Con=16, Int=12, Wis=17, Cha=4
Feat: Mounted Combat
Skills:
Concentration
Ride
Handle Animal
Survival
Swim

How much would a fully trained clawfood cost, can my 999 gift include a war saddle.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 17, 2008)

hey there. 

for those of you a bit unfamilure with eberron, this may help

Link to Eberron Equipment

its a pdf document and it should have all of the non standard equipment. 

Clawfoot, 150gp, comes with regular saddle, and yes it is one item only so no war saddles

Price the Cold Iron MW Double Sword at 800gp. 

Healing Items are fine, I just didn't want them to be mandatory. 

anyway , looking good, make sure if their are more questions bold them or something to make sure i notice them, and if I don't respond, I probably missed the question, repost and bump or what not


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Renau, just noticed you live in ontario, is that correct? And if it is where do you live? I am in toronto now myself.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2008)

Living down here in Sunny Windsor, it's always cool to see a fellow Canuck, especially an Ontarian.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm an import (from out east go figure) but yeah, always good to see another canadian on board.


----------



## serow (Apr 20, 2008)

Zaeg Zazill, level 1 Hobgoblin Kineticist


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'll take
> 
> 12, 16, 20, 15, 15, 17
> 
> if it's still up.




I just reread the thread. Shayuri has withdrawn. I will not only take the slot, but the stats, too!

12, 16, 20, 15, 15, 17


----------



## Graf (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Logos!
Glad you didn't give up on running game!

Any alt slots avaiible?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Hey Logos!
> Glad you didn't give up on running game!
> 
> Any alt slots avaiible?




I might have too many games going on right now that I can handle, so if it's ok with Logos, you can take my spot.  I can simply fail out of the trials that are going on right now prior to the mission being taken.  Sorry, but I figure this would be a good time to drop out and let someone with more time to dedicate to this one.  

Logos, no hard feelings, I just have a lot on my plate right now.  I will definitely be keeping my eyes on this game, as I would like to see how it turns out.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Graf (Apr 22, 2008)

*(Don't Fear) the Reaper*

If I can take over Fangor's slot I'd like to do a scythe wielding elven death-chick from Aerenal.
Maybe a combat focused cleric?
Barbarian. Definitely barbarian.

In keeping with the "love song" part of of DFTR: 

She met her love on 914 YK, Shaeras Vadallia had summoned the clans of the Valaes Tairn to souther Cyre. 

She was there as an independent observer, on behalf of her revered elder. But, feeling the passion of the day, and she couldn't hold herself apart. Barely a hundred years old, was swept of her feet by a charismatic, and heroic member of the Tairnadal.

They were together for only 82 years. 82 years short blood-soaked years of hunting and killing Karrns and halflings broken up with beautiful sunrises, and bouts of nookie among the grasslands. 

He died on 996 the day the Treaty of Thronehold was signed.​She's wandered Khorvaire for the last two years, rootless.

Life on Arenal seems so slow, so pointless. Even as she is Aereni she can't stand dwelling upon them.
She could ride with the Valenar, of course, and she does so from time to time but without her soulmate it all seems so pointless. There is no glory for her anymore.
The rest of her elvin cousins on the mainland are whiny little pansies. 

Stats (9, 19, 15, 17, 19, 20)

Is this concept appropriately metal?

Edited to add:
I suppose it's weird to have this background and still be 1st level, but maybe she mostly rode around on his horse and did the nekking part of it?
Eberron's more in the spirit of "most everyone is first level; unless you have a great destiny".

I suppose I can just make her "still 100" and she only knew her soulmate for a year. That would be even more poignant.
(But poignant in a metal-kinda way.... of course!)


----------



## Graf (Apr 22, 2008)

[sblock=Starting as a barbarian]
Multi class into wizard so I can blast stuff?
Str 19
Dex 19
Con 18
Int 19
Wis 15
Cha 9
Feats: Martial Weapon Prof (bonus)
Track (to chase down little halflings and kill them)
AC (Hide Armor): 18 (3arm+4dex+1special)

skills Climb +8(4) Intimidate +3(4) Jump +8(4) Listen +7(4) Ride +8(4), Survival +7(4), Swim +8(4) Spot +5(2)

Normal: 
Hit points 40
Scythe +5 2d4 + 6

Raging (Str 23, Con 22, AC 16)
Hit points 42
Scythe +7 2d4 + 9

[/sblock]

[sblock=wizard build]The other possibility would just be a wizard. 
Same stats

Normally (with a longsword and _mage armor_)
+4 1d8+4 AC 19 (armor 4+1/dex 4)
Hit points: 16

With Exotic Weapon Proficiency Scythe, _Enlarge Person_, _Mage Armor_ that'd be
Str 21, Dex 17, +4 2d6+7 10ft reach AC 17 (armor 4+1/dex 3/siz -1)[/sblock]

I realize the character concept probably lacks sufficient lacks metal-ness. But the idea of a gaunt semi-savage tattooed elf stalking short lived little races over the grasslands has some sort of strange appeal to me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I realize the character concept probably lacks sufficient lacks metal-ness. But the idea of a gaunt semi-savage tattooed elf stalking *short lived little races* over the grasslands has some sort of strange appeal to me.



Don't get eaten by my short lived little talenta halfling.

But I like this concept. Perhaps I should change to shifter (wildhunt or razorclaw) druid (is druidic avenger fro UA okay?)...
I already play the dinosaur riding halfling in another game...

Str: 16
Dex: 17
Con: 17
Int: 13
Wis: 20
Cha: 10

Feat: Extra Rage (if druidic avenger) or shifter ferocity

Spells: SRD + Eberron Setting only? (= SRD only for druids)

Item: Dragonhide breastplate for 700gp


----------



## Graf (Apr 22, 2008)

She doesn't eat halflings, she just hunts and kills them in a sort of "life is war" type Darwinian paradigm.
But only when Karrns aren't available (Karrns, generally, are easier to catch on the plains -- they think their fancy metal armor will do them some good). 

Don't need tracking for Karrns, just follow the smell.
Catching little halflings is tricker.

(What the halfling say about her and her people? Maybe it veers into that territory. She was part of a particularly savage band of Valaes Tairn. But that was at least two years ago and a contenant away.)


If this were a normal game then I'd probably talk about her eventual struggle to re-integrate herself, at least somewhat, into society (she's forgotten, effectively, how to do basic things like read). A possible epic destiny she's been putting off. Undying councilor relatives she's been avoiding (a minor sin in Aerenal culture). Etc

Given the themes of the game I'm not planning doing much personal growth. But she's no more bothered by halflings than to any other group.

Of course, shifter druids are very cool. I just don't want you to feel like you need to change your character concept. The level of potential friction is low (unless you'd like it to be higher... of course  )
(and, (don't fear) the reaper is only metal if you get very drunk, close your eyes and squint so I may get rejected on that basis alone)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

But there's some wicked cow bell so that alone is enough for me...  

If only I could get more cow bell?


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 23, 2008)

Graf, the character concept seems fine, It rocks enough metal for me. 

To Walking dad, if you want to switch now's the time. No Druidic Avenger however ( Suck up a level of barb if you really want the rage)

Logos


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

Shifter (wildhunt) druid

Str: 16
Dex: 17
Con: 17
Int: 13
Wis: 20
Cha: 10

Feat: shifter ferocity

Skills (ranks only):
Concentration 4
Handle Animal 4
Listen 2
Profession (Sailor) 2
Spot 2
Survival 4
Swim 2

Spells: SRD + Eberron Setting only? (= SRD only for druids)

Item: Dragonhide breastplate for 700gp

For taking a barbarian level: Do you play with multiclass penality?


----------



## Graf (Apr 23, 2008)

*Reaper*



			
				Logos7 said:
			
		

> Graf, the character concept seems fine, It rocks enough metal for me.



Fantastic!

Reaper (former name forgotten)
[sblock=Background]

She met her love on 914 YK, Shaeras Vadallia had summoned the clans of the Valaes Tairn to souther Cyre.
She was there as an independent observer, on behalf of her revered elder. But, feeling the passion of the day, and she couldn't hold herself apart. Barely a hundred years old, was swept of her feet by a charismatic, and heroic member of the Tairnadal.

They were together for only 82 years. 82 years short blood-soaked years of hunting and killing Karrns and halflings broken up with beautiful sunrises, and bouts of nookie among the grasslands.

They were less than a mile from the Cyre border when the Mourning hit. She doesn't remember the details, something horrible came front the mists, it ate most of her soulmate but he lived on in agony.

He died on 996 the day the Treaty of Thronehold was signed.

She's wandered Khorvaire for the last two years, rootless.

Life on Arenal seems so slow, so pointless. Even as she is Aereni she can't stand dwelling upon them.
She could ride with the Valenar, of course, and she does so from time to time but without her soulmate it all seems pointless as well. There is no glory for her anymore.
The rest of her elvin cousins on the mainland are whiny little pansies. [/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
The elvin woman before you is rangy and gaunt. The death face tattoos of Aerenal clash with her worn hide armor. Shimmering green eyes look about hostily from under a mop of unwashed hair. A scythe is strapped to her. She's stroking a black steel knife and looking at you. She looks looks hungry. [/sblock]

The Reaper (A very metal CL 1)
[sblock=Stat Block]Aerenal Elf Barbarian 1 *Death Metal*
*Immune* Sleep
*Init *+4 *Senses *Low Light Vision, Spot +5, Listen +7, Search +4
Languages Common, Elvin, Draconic (forgotten)
************************************************************
*AC *18 (armor3/dex4/special1); touch: 14 ; flat-footed: 14
*Raging AC *16 (armor3/dex4/special1/rage-2); touch: 12 ; flat-footed: 12​*hp *40 (1 HD)
*Fort *+6  (con4/class2) *Ref *+8 [+10 spells] (dex0/class3.0.4/cloak1) *Will *+3 [+5 vs. enchant/charm]|*+5[+7] *(wis3/class0)
******************************************************************
*Speed *40 ft (8 squares)
*Attack Melee* Scythe +5 2d4+6 (x4)
Attack Melee  Scythe +7 2d4+9 (x4)​*Attack Ranged* Black Knife +5 1d4+4
*Base Attack* +1 *Grapple *+5
*Attack Options* Rage 1/day [9 rounds] (hit points +2, other effects figured into stat block under rage)
*Combat Gear* Nothing
*Action Points* 5
****************************** ************************************
*Attributes *Str 19/23 Dex 19 Con 18/22 Int 19 Wis 15 Cha 9
*SQ *Elf qualities, fast movement, illiteracy, uncanny dodge
*Feats *Freedom Fighter of Valenar_b_ Track
*Skills *Climb +8 Hide +6uv Intimidate +3 Jump +12* Knowledge +2uv Listen +7 Ride +8 Search +4u Spot +5 Survival +9v Swim +8
[sblock=Skills detail]
u=Untrained *=includes +4 for speed 40' v=+2 for Freedom Fighter of Valenar bonus feat
Ranks: Climb (4) Hide (-) Intimidate (4) Jump (4) Knowledge (-) Listen (4) Ride (4) Search (-) Spot (2) Survival (4)Swim (4)
[/sblock]
*Possessions * Combat Gear + Hide Armor, lotsa knives and traveling gear.
[sblock=Traveling Gear]A bag, some rope, a blanket, flint and tinder[/sblock]

[sblock=Build Details]
Hit points 12x3+ 4(con)

[sblock=Magic Item Math]
None, no items[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Points spent per Level]
*Progression:* Barb 1

Barbarian 1: 4 Ranks each in Climb Intimidate Jump Listen Ride Survival Swim 
2 (double cost) Ranks in Spot​[/sblock]

[sblock=Class and Effect Breakdown]
CL Class and Effect
1     Barbarian 1 bab +1, fort +2; Rage, Fast Movement, Illterate
[/sblock]


[sblock=Feat Progression]
1st: Track
bonus: Freedom Fighter of valenar (+2 hide, survival, know)
[/sblock][/sblock]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Requested Magic Items]
_Necklace of Watchful Trancing_
A tooth of the first thing she killed on the plains (a halfling's clawtooth), carved and given to her by her soulmate. She beleives his spirit watches over her still while she rests.  She will really kill anyone who touches it.
*Game Effect*: Gives +4 to spot/listen when trancing (maximum duration 4 hours a day -- so it's not cheesy).


_The Black Knife_ 
Reaper carved out the heart of a Karrnathi necromancer with her own black-steel dagger after a particularly vicious battle. As the necromancer died she tried to curse the Reaper. But the reaper had killed her fair and square, so the curse didn't stick properly.
*Game Effect:* The knife can never be lost. The Reaper normally always has the knife somewhere on her body, and can draw it as a move action. If she's ever not carrying the knife it "finds it's way back to her" (within ~five minutes). Its always sharp and shiny and particularly good for carving meat but other than the odd returning property completely normal. (at least so far as Reaper knows)

I'd like both, since they're both pretty worthless (compared with a normal 1000 gp item) but I'll take either/or if that's the way it's got to be.[/sblock]


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 23, 2008)

No multiclassing penalty (This should go under houserule i surpose), I think the drop in spell effectiveness is more than penalty enough

as for the magic, start with the black knife, much kewler than the teeth i think.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 23, 2008)

xxx


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

Logos7 said:
			
		

> as for the magic, start with the black knife, much kewler than the teeth i think.



Fair enough.

She still has a tooth pendant she _thinks _is magical then.


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

If it's OK, to help explain her extreme personality, I've indicated that she was very close to the Cyre border when the Morning happened (injuries sustained from the event ultimately took his life).

Even elves from the Valenar are not normally as savage as she is. Her personality is a symptom of some kind of strange elf-barbarian shell shock.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 24, 2008)

elfs from valenar are preety damn savage, between valenar and the war itself (as apposed to mourning after effects) would be more than enough, however: your character your story. its all good here.


----------



## bedford (Apr 24, 2008)

Base for my character.  

Race:Neanderthal
Class: Barbarian (bear totem if possible)

Str: 25
Dex: 14
Con: 22
Int: 14
Wis: 15
Cha: 11

Feat: roll with it. (feat from savage species that grants damage reduction 2)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 25, 2008)

roll with it has a pre req of toughness so enjoy 1 of the most useless feats in the game! ;P


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

But roll with ii is pretty powerful (and from a 3.0 book) and toughness is a bonus feat for bear barbarians.


----------



## serow (Apr 25, 2008)

OK, now I'm a little confused.
Skills don't have a critical failure/success, and generally there's no "proficiency" penalties either, unless houseruled. Are we using those houserules?


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 25, 2008)

No, they simply cannot be used if they are not trained. If i ask for a skill check and you are not trained in it, say so and MAKE THE ROLE ANYWAY. Don't worry about about assigning penalties (The -4 bit comes from non proficiency of weapon) Its not a large deal, I'm just trying to get a feel for you character and hoping that you guys can do the same. So far the xp has come from Base entertaining my wife. 

That said, No Unearthed Arcana Varients, Which means no bear totem. If you want roll with the blow, your gonna have to take toughness, and then pick it up with your 3rd level feat.

Wait My Bad , I forgot that the feat is from savage species. 

Let me restate, the allowed books are the srd and the campeign setting. No savage species, No races of eberron , etc. thanks again. I'm willing to listen but so far people have been like what about this book? what about this feat? If you have a metal concept like I'm a dread necromancer using the forces of evil against evil in a bid to save not my soul, but the soul of my  sister that i traded for my kick ass powerz, I will probably say yes. That's an awesome idea if  I say so myself. Some barbarian dude getting 2/- 5 or so levels before most barbarians get their regular 1/- is not. 

Now if that dude had some metal attached you might get some slack from me, so please new characters should wow. If you don't want to play metal, don't play here. I'm only looking for the aWEsomist anyway. (and no that is not roleplayer elitism, but rather it is the central concept to the story and play, when i start pulling out the badguy bard who is a horrible beast playing sanity rending songs on his diabolical piano, or the eternally suffering fallen angel who still doesn't get why he fell, it will make sense. Like i said I'm easing into stuff. 


Logos


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 29, 2008)

Concerning the potential of cheating

I'm going to trust my player here, if he says he wasn't cheating he wasn't. That said I will still keep an eye out at his roles and if they don't keep to the laws of averages over the long time, I will ask for logged rolls. 

This is a game, and quite frankly if your going to cheat go right ahead. If I catch you in a "artificially prolonged sweet spot" as some of my real life players call it , I will simply kill your character. Notice I'm not asking for logged rolls at invisible castle or anything? I roll my bones at home in the erie light of my lcd . That said I don't think anyone is cheating so this is all really a non issue right?

If you are using a dice logger, please use invisible castle, and record your rolls under your characters name. If you point to invisable castle as proof of how honest you are , and the names missing or something like that , it doesn't really help does it. My personal suggestion would be roll your dice for real. I think people get too tied up over logged rolls and all that . 

anyway I think that's enough of this . Awesome first round keep up the good work.

Logos


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 29, 2008)

While I know my luck sucks and I'll almost always roll crap, but after the first 7 rolls in a row at 17+ I was a bit suspititious so just searched his name and whats the first thing I see? 10 rolls with the (best) 2 posted. What am I supposed to think? I get timed out almost every day, but all you do is hit the back button and copy the first link to a word file or something instead reclicking a dozen times.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you for the advice Vertexx, I'm not a terribly patient person so I click the button... obviously too many times, As you know from gaming with me 2 other games, both with Fenwick & Cole back in the FF game that fell through, they frequently get low rolls, hell I don't think Cole even managed to do anything in his adventuring career. I really apologize that it came across as that.


----------



## Logos7 (Apr 29, 2008)

its a misunderstanding, no one did anything wrong, theirs no need to apologize.


----------



## Logos7 (May 3, 2008)

sorryabout the lack of post, 

my fault, I got confused who's go it was, needless to say i was quite annoyed with you guys not posting more, until i realized that you were all waiting for me

my bad

Logos


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

Bumb ?


----------



## Logos7 (May 15, 2008)

Hey Guys 

Hate to do this too you, but new work (full time + ) and family are going to trump this game. I hope you enjoyed the tiny adventuer. 

Sorry again

Logos


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Good Luck Logos! It was fun, but I understand.


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2008)

It's cool man that is life.

Had fun while it lasted.

What was the golden tentacled goblin? 
I was getting Cthulhu vibes...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

There was a IC thread?

Good Luck, Logos!


----------



## Graf (May 15, 2008)

_edit: added link to IC thread._
Heh. Yes.  Yes there was.

It had creepy whip wielding mutes (who could talk...)
Tentacled idols in funny altars 
And abandoned towns


----------

